

Atom (is greater than) Other Text Editors - sammilechman
http://codebytes.us/atom-text-editor/

======
josteink
Not to start an editor-war but this guy, who is a vimmer, praises atom for
being an extensible editor.

How on earth did he miss the elephant in the room?

